# Hot Tub



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Had the Hot Tub delivered and commissoned yesterday, got up this morning went out on me push bike got back shower then half hour in the tub with a bucks fizz ah bliss.  The only thing is now me trackday toy is on hold for 6 months


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Had the Hot Tub delivered and commissoned yesterday, got up this morning went out on me push bike got back shower then half hour in the tub with a bucks fizz ah bliss.  The only thing is now me trackday toy is on hold for 6 months


Very nice Mrs B has been after one for a while I'm still holding out

Just one question though, Bucks Fizz at 9:00 am on a Sunday is a bit hardcore  ?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its only the bottled stuff 4% acl. Get the hot tub great fun and who knows Mrs BAMTT might show some gratitude in the Tub say no more. :wink:  :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Its only the bottled stuff 4% acl. Get the hot tub great fun and who knows Mrs BAMTT might show some gratitude in the Tub say no more. :wink:  :roll:


Well anythings worth a try :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What you waiting for :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's basically an outside bath for swingers and/or making home porn films.

Full of other peoples muck, hair, skin and fluids.

Hot thick human broth.

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats not a nice thought.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> It's basically an outside bath for swingers and/or making home porn films.
> 
> Full of other peoples muck, hair, skin and fluids.
> 
> ...


Speaking from personal experience :?:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically an outside bath for swingers and/or making home porn films.
> ...


No  :lol:

But it stands to reason really.

Are they emptied everyday and cleaned out ?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

They're no different to a swimming pool.

Chlorine in the water and filters working non-stop.

However, Hilly, I bet you'll be bored with it in less than a year.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Is anyone else thinking "Janet and Gary"? :roll:

(I SO hope I got the names right)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, you're right. Gaz and Jan!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Eugh, just when I thought it was safe to dig in the deep reaches of your mind Gaz's testicles pic springs out!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lisa dont tar everybody with the same brush. :evil: When you have been out hard session on the mountain bike shower then hot tub there is nothing better. We do not intend to have every Tom DICK or Harry in our Tub :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Lisa dont tar everybody with the same brush. :evil: When you have been out hard session on the mountain bike shower then hot tub there is nothing better. We do not intend to have every Tom DICK or Harry in our Tub :wink:


Ok :wink: Hope you shower first?


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

me and our lass spent yesterday in the hottub, what a great way to catch the sun.

i spent xmas day in it last year, sat out whilst it was snowing drinking champagne!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa dont tar everybody with the same brush. :evil: When you have been out hard session on the mountain bike shower then hot tub there is nothing better. We do not intend to have every Tom DICK or Harry in our Tub :wink:
> ...


Allways :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Widget said:


> They're no different to a swimming pool.
> 
> Chlorine in the water and filters working non-stop.
> 
> However, Hilly, I bet you'll be bored with it in less than a year.


Nine months now and we use it just as much. I exercise a lot more now instead of twice I now go out four or five times per week just to get the feel good factor. I have now lost a stone without dieting


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> It's basically an outside bath for swingers and/or making home porn films.
> 
> Full of other peoples muck, hair, skin and fluids.
> 
> ...


And your point is :lol: :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > They're no different to a swimming pool.
> ...


But a year has 12 months :wink:

Good for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Keep it up (the exercise!)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Had the Hot Tub delivered and commissoned yesterday, got up this morning went out on me push bike got back shower then half hour in the tub with a bucks fizz ah bliss.  The only thing is now me trackday toy is on hold for 6 months


Ahhh the aspirations of a wannabe chav - and yes JC the good 'ole Gaz!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We have one and after any exercise quick shower then in the tub, would recommend aqua guard does away with all the chemicals just need two capfuls each week


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

We've had our Hot Tub for just over 10 years now (and yes, the water has been changed :wink: ). It's a brilliant piece of kit and so relaxing too. Certainly not bored with it.

Can't see what the problem is to be honest, unless I'm bovered by a chav label of course. :roll:

Graham


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cant for the life of me see whats Chav about a hot tub. Cos chav or wannabe I aint


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


>


That's so true! I've not got any boils now or genitils come to think of it since we've had our hot tub - I did see some lumpy bits come out of it the last time I drained it about five years ago. :roll:

Graham


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Quite like these ones myself (no electricity, open fire). Tried one after a 10k run in March.

http://www.dutchtub.nl/


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

great thread 8) :lol:


----------

